# bras and female cadets



## cadet_hannah (26 Jun 2010)

Is it a rule that female cadets have to wear bras when in uniform or can they go bralsess?


----------



## REDinstaller (26 Jun 2010)

Here I am wondering why you don't ask your mother this question. And if you are under 18, it is definitely not appropriate to be asking that question of us.


----------



## MSEng314 (26 Jun 2010)

Quoting CF Dress regs:

UNDERGARMENTS
10. Undergarments including a brassiere for
female personnel, shall be worn under all orders of
dress and shall be of an appropriate colour so as not
to be visible through uniform items of clothing.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jun 2010)

Nuff said. Next time ask your Chain of Command.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

